# Just testing...



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)




----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Are you testing to see if the photo posting works or to see if you need a beesuit if you need a beesuit with your new hives?

Nice equipment


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

He looks pretty brave, but those were just deadouts being unloaded for re-stocking.I grabbed a photo at random to see if it would work for me, not being the most computer literate guy on here.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

That forklift looks like it had Pat's name on it in a earlyer life.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You nailed it Keith!


----------

